# Do I go private or stay with NHS??



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Ive got myself in a right pickle!! Since my first appointment at the docs for fertility treatment in Aug 07 I STILL have no idea what is wrong with me. My DH has had his sperm tested, all ok. I have had blood test after blood test and a lap and dye (showing no blockages and no cysts). First of all I was told that I could have premature menopause and spoke about donor eggs because I might not have any, then was told it might be PCOS without the cysts, then ive been left in limbo with 6 months worth of clomid!
I am now on CD22 cycle 3 of cycle 6 50mg but I am not being tracked by my hospital. I havent had a very good experience with the NHS hospital from day one and my gyns secratary is a joke!  
I thought whilst taking clomid that you should be tracked, at least sometime within the 6 months?? I have very high LH so my ov tests say im ovulating every day so there no good. I suffer with really bad hot sweats (even worse as a clomid side effect) so taking my temp was no good, I just dont know what to do!
Ive spoken to my DH about going private, he said that it is up to me but should wait until ive finished the whole 6 months worth of clomid and just see if they work! I know that makes sense, but once the 6 months is up I might as well stay with the NHS! Also, I know in your life time your only supposed to have 1 years worth of tablets, but once ive taken 6 months worth of clomid (without them working) what do I do then?

Any advice please, Im just sooo sick of waiting xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Linz sorry you arent having a good experience at your hosp  

firstly i will say that no you do not have to be tracked when on clomid, i wasnt through all 6 cycles of clomid, i did have one scan but that was tio check for hydrosalpinx which i had previously suffered from

as for the OV tests you are doing, OPK's do not tell you that you are ovulating, they simply pick up the LH surge which is normally produced 24-36 hours before you ovulate + the line that appears must be the same darkness if not darker than the control line for it to be +tive, they arent like a PG test where 2 lines are ok it all depends on the darkeness   that aside i dont reckon much by them anyway

it is entirely upto you weather to go private or not, have you thought about maybe asking if you can be reffered to another NHS con if there are any more in your area ? i would go and talk to your GP in the meantime i woudl continue with the clomid as prescribed + dont worry bout the tracking  

xxx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Cleg, you always seem to say the right thing  

Im just SOOOOO sick of waiting! It just seems to month after month working on CD days, than counting down to preg tests, then AF appears   then same again!! This for 6 months! I cant stand it. I still dont even know whats wrong with me.

How are you doing now Cleg? I read some of the other posts, I think your so brave going as far you have, dont ever give up! Its just the big waiting game that were all stuck in. Dont worry, I havent pushed in the baby making que, im well at the back waiting my turn  

Good luck and yes, im going to ring my GP tomorrow, see what he says 

Love and thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

linz when you get your turn it will be well deserved hunny, dont matter how far up in the que you are   yes deffo ring GP tommorow + see if there is anything they can do for you or have any suggestions  

i know the waiting is a killer, try to relax, i know not easy but you cant have yourself getting stressed when its important to be as calm as pos in your situation, take the pills count to day 10 then BMS as much as you can fit in, try not to force it we know how clinical it can get than after your babymaking fest take your mind of the day counting, relax, treat yourself, indulge + let your body do its thing, there is nothing more you can do chick once the pills have been taken + the BMS is done  

as for me im good thankyou for asking + promise wont give up of my own accord  

xxx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey Cleg
Ive rang my docs and explained everything to them and IVE BEEEN REFERRED!!! Im so happy! My dh said if that is what I want to do (and if it shuts me up  )then we will do anything to make it possible. Finally I might get some answers with what is wrong with me!
Thankyou for you kind words, it easier said than done trying to relax, this TTC really gets us down when nothing is happening! I just hope one day we get one, just one will do, im not even being greedy!!  
Good luck and keep us posted how your doing  
xxxxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

well done hunny  

you takecare +   for ya 

xxx


----------



## lisa jane (May 6, 2008)

Hi hun just to let you know i have gone private and its all happened fast but they have started me off on clomid so if i were you i would try clomid if no joy i would then look at the private route. but beware its costly?


Good luck
Lisa x


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Lisa

Im in limbo between cycle 3 and cycle 4 at the mo. Just waiting for my first letter to come from the private clinic, Cant wait! All im wanting is an answer to what is actually wrong with me. After I have my answer, I can chose to go with the NHS or depending on what it is, pay for it instead.
I hope I get my answers this time
Good luck with the clomid xxxxxx


----------

